# IT post graduate diploma



## ranukadivakara (Jul 19, 2019)

What is the best and demanded IT post graduate diploma currently available in New Zealand ?

Should I study ina reputed university to find a IT job after completing studies?


----------



## NZdrmz (Jul 31, 2018)

ranukadivakara said:


> What is the best and demanded IT post graduate diploma currently available in New Zealand ?
> 
> Should I study ina reputed university to find a IT job after completing studies?


I would suggest PG Dip IT Level 8 from WelTec.


----------

